
Laid-Off OMGPOP Workers Got Hired Back Just In Time To Cash-In On The Big Sale - rkudeshi
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-incredible-story-of-how-laid-off-omgpop-workers-got-hired-back-just-in-time-to-cash-in-on-the-big-sale-2012-4
======
PakG1
Given that recent flap about the guy not joining the party because he didn't
like Zynga's ethics, and then the founder coming out and saying that guy was
actually a low performer, this is an interesting flip side to the story if
it's true. The strangest part is how all of these sides can co-exist and all
be true.

------
motoford
I think this buyout is going to be interesting to watch for some time.

With stories like this, how can OMGPOP exist at Zynga, a company that demanded
employees give back options or be fired -- all because management didn't think
they deserved a big payout at the IPO ?

Take the money and run OMGPOP.

~~~
joejohnson
I know, it's almost as if the evil-Zynga meme is just a false narrative
perpetuated by jealous indie game devs and HN bandwaggoners repeating the same
tired anecdotes over and over. Every time I hear something positive about
Zynga (even peripherally), I just ignore it. It's clearly false.

